# Live on Love and Eat the Babies?



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

http://www.epilogue.net/cgi/database/art/view.pl?id=111838 (scroll down)

http://www.magazine13.com/bizzare-oddities/worlds-most-disturbing-bottle-babies.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I thought for a second I was on the thread "Things that make you go EEEWWWW!"

Actually, I would love to go to the Mutter Museum. It has the most amazing exhibits.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I wish they included the condition with the picture.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Well there was one specimen of anencephaly. There was an anencephalic baby in a jar in my gross anatomy lab... pretty horrifying. The really sad thing was when the wife of one of my classmates delivered their first baby with that condition... of course they knew it was going to happen because it showed up on ultrasound. Having your first baby stillborn is bad enough, but having one born a monster (that's a medical word, btw) with only a few hours to live is gut-wrenching. It must feel like God twisting the knife.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

How awful. 

Of course, I'm often accused by my wife as having anencephaly. heh


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> How awful.
> 
> Of course, I'm often accused by my wife as having anencephaly. heh


The twins must take after her, then


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

obviously.


----------

